# The Horus Heresy series



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

Is Mechanicum the last book in the HH series? Also, when is it suppoesed to be available in the U.S.?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It is not out yet and it is not the last book.

Horus Heresy: Mechanicum (Horus Heresy) by Graham McNeill (Mass Market Paperback - Nov 25, 2008)

Tales of Heresy (Horus Heresy) by Nick Kyme and Lindsey Priestley (Paperback - Jan 5, 2009)

Horus Heresy: Tales of Heresy (Horus Heresy) by Nick Kyme and Lindsey Priestley (Mass Market Paperback - Mar 31, 2009)

Fallen Angel (Horus Heresy) by Mike Lee (Paperback - Jul 6, 2009)


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

from what I've heard so far its not the last but I could be wrong...idk when it'll be out though in the US.....


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

In the U.S., the back of _Battle for the Abyss_ says _Mechanicum_ will be out in Decemeber '08.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah Amazon actually did have two order deals for that book and one was Nov, and the other was Dec, but there is only 5 or 6 days difference between the two dates. All that info I put up was from Amazon BTW.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Its far to say they'll do at least a book for each legion focusing on the primarchs to show what they and their legions were like during the crusade, I hope lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe we can hope for a rewrite of teh Dark angles one.....


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i saw nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

GW have a massive cash cow on their hands with the HH series, so by no means is Mechanicus even close to the last in the series. There could be upwards of 20 more novels if they do one for every chapter, then posibly the Custodes,then the battle for Terra, and then the aftermath of the Heresy with the founding of the Inquisition and that busybody Guilliman trying to take over. So, there is life in the series for a long time to come. That cash cow will be milked dry of the very last drop. 

All we can hope for is that the generally high standard we've seen so far (except for Battle for the Abyss and Descent of Angelsuke is carried on as long as the series continues.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't see why everyone seems to hate Decent of Angels so much I like how it shows what Jonson and Luther were like before the crusade. And what was wrong with BftA, I think it again shows how not everyone in the traitor legions turned and were loyal to the end.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't read a book in the series I haven't liked. Actually, I loved Descent of Angels. Seriously, can you even hope to understand the Dark Angels if you don't know what kind of paranoid, schizophrenic background they come from?

My favorite book so far has been Fulgrim; anyone who has read Macbeth will appreciate why Graham McNiell wrote that dude the way he did.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

CallumM27 said:


> what was wrong with BftA, I think it again shows how not everyone in the traitor legions turned and were loyal to the end.


For me it didn't advance the story of the Heresy at all, it just told the story of a few marines in what was a very minor part of the story as a whole. Also, it was very badly written.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

My problem with BftA wasn't with regards to advancement of the storyline, indeed the battle to destroy that massive ship changed the course of the HH and the fate of the Ultramarines. 

My problem with it was how long held tenets of warp travel were thrown out by the author. Imagine how short the Flight of the Eisenstein would have been if they were followed through the same warp tunnel as occurred in BftA? No other author or canon (that I'm aware of anyway) says this is possible, and no ship takes the same route through the warp, ever.


----------



## IgnotusMalum (Apr 23, 2008)

Epic Fail said:


> My problem with BftA wasn't with regards to advancement of the storyline, indeed the battle to destroy that massive ship changed the course of the HH and the fate of the Ultramarines.
> 
> My problem with it was how long held tenets of warp travel were thrown out by the author. Imagine how short the Flight of the Eisenstein would have been if they were followed through the same warp tunnel as occurred in BftA? No other author or canon (that I'm aware of anyway) says this is possible, and no ship takes the same route through the warp, ever.


Quoted for truth. I completely concur. He messed up when it came to portraying warp travel, though I liked the characters and how each of their stories played out.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> I haven't read a book in the series I haven't liked. Actually, I loved Descent of Angels. Seriously, can you even hope to understand the Dark Angels if you don't know what kind of paranoid, schizophrenic background they come from?
> 
> My favorite book so far has been Fulgrim; anyone who has read Macbeth will appreciate why Graham McNiell wrote that dude the way he did.


Agree with you on the whole there! I understand why some people didn't like DoA but I personally found it a very enjoyable read. 
And yes, Fulgrim, brilliant. I've read Macbeth but I hadn't thought about that until you mentioned it!


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Epic Fail said:


> My problem with it was how long held tenets of warp travel were thrown out by the author. Imagine how short the Flight of the Eisenstein would have been if they were followed through the same warp tunnel as occurred in BftA? No other author or canon (that I'm aware of anyway) says this is possible, and no ship takes the same route through the warp, ever.


As far as I'm aware, I've never heard of enough canon regarding warp travel to say for sure this *isn't* possible. Persnally I really enjoyed BftA, it covered a major event in the heresy (the first official legion to officially turn against the Emperor) and wasn't a bad read. I can understand the hate for Descent of Angels, but really I don't think there's anything wrong with this one.


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson (Dec 15, 2006)

I wasn't keen on DoA but at least it was still well written. I've given up with BftA. Until now I've tried not to see who wrote each of these books but I just knew it was either Graham or Ben. Having read both Ultramarines and Soul Drinkers I'm surprised these two still have jobs... utter crap. I've just looked up the writer for each of the novels in the HH series and can see a trend... any written by one of these two (is it the same person) are just weak imo. It's just lots of words strung together.

I've got to the the bit in BftA where the loyal marine squads board the Abyss... and stopped reading it. I really don't care what happens to them all. They're all 2 dimensional characters, total steroytypes of their respective chapters and it isn't good enough. It's cheesy (LotRs scene anyone?), boring and uninspiring and I can't be bothered with it anymore.

In contrast, I've read 63 pages of _Only in Death_ this morning on the way to work and i can't wait for the trip home. Granted the book will probably have the same old Abnett sequence- bad situation>gets worse>bit of hope>oh no it's worse than we thought!>good guys pull through, but it works and makes me want to keep reading on.

Sandy Mitchell is another good writer that should be on the HH project.


----------

